# New Tracked Nerite snails



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

These are my 2 new snails I got tonight. They are currently in a 5.5 gallon with Esmeralda my female betta. She is indifferent to them. They don't have names yet. Now that I have them in her tank, it has occurred to me that they will not have enough algae to sustain them. The petstore was less than helpful (obviously) and just said they will eat flake food. My bettas eat pellets and not very many get left behind if any. What kinds of things do Nerites enjoy eating. I know algae wafers are suggested and there are recipes for making snail jello, but what other things can they eat?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

:hmm:Snail jello? Do elaborate:hmm:...


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well there are tons of recipes around the web. basically you take a jar of stage 2 pureed baby veggies, something with 4 to 6 % calcium like peas or carrots or greenbeans although some snails apparently prefer sweet potatoes , you heat it up in a microwave safe container for a minute in the microwave. you then mix in a teaspoon of unflavored gelatin but make sure not to make any bubbles. mix in some fish food and a calcium supplement as well as some honey. spread over the bottom of a container and refrigerate for a few hours. then cut into little pieces and you have snail jello. apparently they love it. also there are all kinds of recipes making cookies for them and everything.. I don't know if i am ready for that lol. I don't bake for my betta, don't think i'm going to bake for my snail 

I'd rather find something I can feed them that they will actually eat that I don't have to cook.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

They'll eat fish food and algae wafers. Flakes would be more accepted then pellets though.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

How long is flaked food good for? I have some flaked food that came with a tank I got a couple of months ago. I opened it up to check it out and its been sitting in my cupboard ever since. The expiry date on the bottom says june 2015.. its aqueon brand. I tried giving them some blanched peas or carrots. They were not interested.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Soooo I tried the flake food... Esmeralda (my betta) ate it all before they got to it :/ I tried sinking pellets too. She hunted every single one down and ate those too. Even pushed gravel out of the way with her nose to get to it. Also one of the snails laid an egg and she ate that too. I'm not sure what else to try


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Microwave a spinach leaf in a little water for maybe 2 mins at the most. soft, slightly cooked but not mushy. Weigh it down with a bit gravel or small stone. My Nerites (and otos) go for it, my Bettas don't. Good luck!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

How do I get the snails to realize that its food? Do I place them on it?


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine automatically go for it, lol. But why not? It can't hurt. You can leave it overnight if you want, some snails feed then. Don't leave it in more than 24 hrs at the most if you have a filter, 12 if you don't


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

so I placed them on the spinach. One of them, the bigger orange one, seems to be eating it. The little red one is being bullied by Esmeralda so she is hiding in her shell. Esmeralda keeps trying to steal the spinach out from underneath her and tipping her over in the process. Over and over again. Now Esmeralda just attacked the spinach and tried to steal it from the big snail. The big snail wasn't having any of that and held on. A battle ensued and Esmeralda managed to tear a chunk of the spinach away and attempted to eat it. Of course that didn't go well and she ended up spitting it all back up and then getting scared when it floated back at her. I am not sure what to do at this point lol


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh at your betta sorry. I also don't know anything about snails, other then they like veggies.

But I do have a suggestion? How about bloodworm distraction? Or divided feeding time?

I am sure some one else will have a way better Idea.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh she's been fed lol. I tried everything. the problem is snails are sooo slow. I'd have to take her out of her tank for hourssss. We'll see. I'm sitting guard right now lol.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

:rofl:lol, sounds like someone just wants to be queen bee there! Sit back and enjoy the show as long as no one is getting hurt- the snails are patient. Esmeralda will likely tire of playing "Its mine! All mine!" Good luck!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ya that sounds about right!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

lol so much drama going on in your tank. :lol:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> lol so much drama going on in your tank. :lol:


You have no idea. She tipped the snails and stole the spinach. I tried zucchini, she stole and ate the zucchini. Now I can't find one of the snails. She better not have eaten her too!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow your Betta sounds like a monster! Consuming everything in her path!


----------

